# Past Co-op Students to be paid in LFCA



## ackland (14 Feb 2005)

Has any one else heard the good new all past co-op students who were not paid during the 90's will be back payed for there time. That means lots of money for me. ;D

What are your feelings and thoughts on this?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Feb 2005)

I never heard this, but I know of alot of people that are going to be smiling if it does go through.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

Doesn't co-op mean you work for free whether its at Sears or any other postion.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Doesn't co-op mean you work for free whether its at Sears or any other postion.



Not necessarily, my son is in the co-op program at Waterloo University, and has been quite well paid during his work terms. I suppose it all depends on the terms of reference for the particular program.


----------



## Hoplite (14 Feb 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't this refer to high school work terms?   Being a reasonable distance form a unit, no one I went to high school with worked with the Reserves (for the coop program anyways)....but I have heard of others taking advantage of this opportunity.   

**edit**  I can't recall whether any of my classmates were paid, I know the bulk of them were not.  But they got the morning off school and a bit of experience, not such a bad go.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

That's what it was, highschool.


----------



## GIJANE (14 Feb 2005)

I remember that from high school, we were never paid.

Jane


----------



## ackland (14 Feb 2005)

It was high school and those in the program during the 90's were not payed. but some legalities have arisen. Insurance being one of them. I heard that possibly some one was taking the army to court about this does any one know if that is true or why this has come about?


----------



## Dave Mount (14 Feb 2005)

My daughter started her first day at co-op today with our local Saturn dealer.  The school requirement is 3 hours  a day.  
For the past few years the  Militia co-op  was cancelled here in Durham Region.  The reason the Co-op coordinator was giving out was the money issue and other concerns.  Students in the program joined a regiment.  Parade nights and weekend exercises were over and above the 3 hours a day required so some of the students wanted to be paid, plus insurance reasons.  
I say "big deal" if you want in the program, give a little.  I told my step son that last year, he wouldn't go to his co-op five minutes early even though they gave him a $200.00 Christman bonus.  Hell I didn't get a Christmas bonus and I worked on Christmas.  (city job)
I understand that the Militia co-op is up and running again this semester with the Ontario Regiment.


----------



## ackland (14 Feb 2005)

It sure is and I sit here training the Soldiers of the future.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2005)

It was a good deal for high school students. We got good troops and they got 4 credits. I instructed on co-op in '00 and '02.

Then we started paying them and alot of money hounds joined. they earned their 4 crdeits and took their money and left.

Why does the CF have to be subject to legalities like this when we have the principle of UNLIMTED LIABILITY for service members (Basically meaning the country may ask you to give your life in service of the Canadian Armed Forces)....

ARRGGGGHHHH (Pulling my wee bit of hair out)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

I thought they got credits instead of money.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2005)

They got both as of '04...

Starting in '04, some legal BS popped up and the CF ordered us to start paying them.

This really peeved alot of school boards because they weren't too jived with students getting paid and earning credits. Why ?

(1) Other co-op students in other programs weren't earning dough in their programs (we are talking high school)

(2) It attracted the wrong type of recruits ($$$ hounds) Our last co-op course, 12 out of 32 stayed on in the unit once school was out. In previous years, we had a high retention rate because the program was challenging to an extent. So only those who wanted to be troops joined and put up with the stress.

Frustrating. Another way the CF shot itself in the foot.


----------



## Gayson (15 Feb 2005)

Thats strange, only 2 of the 30 something BMQ coop candidates at my unit left last year.


----------



## gorf (15 Feb 2005)

I am currently just starting the co-op program....I think it is great that we get paid. The military co-op students put in a lot more time (about 30% more...roughly) and effort than a lot of other co-ops.  I didn't even know we got paid untill about a week after I joined...I would have joined regardless though.


----------



## Greg_o (15 Feb 2005)

Its either a  2 credit course or a 4 credit(2 credit=half day, 4 is a full day of course.) Ill be signing up for the military co-op sometime this week/next for grade 11. I hear there is a real rush for applicants but I hope I make it in, since im going for the right reason.


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Feb 2005)

when i did my co-op (course 9901) with the RHLI in the hamilton garrison we were only paid when we went into the feild etc.. so on our 5 day range week, and our 10 day FTX. 

so if someone could clarify this for me, the co-op students now, will be getting paid for every day they attend?

Cheers
  Josh


----------



## ArmyRick (16 Feb 2005)

As of '02, yes. Every day and they get their high school credits too.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

I've got a friend down in St. Catherines doing coop with the Licoln and Welland regiment, I beleive it is. She mentioned getting paid for all the time she does. Now, the bit about this that annoyed me was simple envy; she works three times a week doing this, plus weekend BMQ, and I only get a thursday night a week, plus whatever weekend work I can swign- fortunately, my weekends are almost all working these days. The co-op sounds like an excellent deal, and she's planning on staying in once the co-op expires. I see it as a great way to attract high-schoolers who are put off by the idea of the military initially. Once you get into it and getused to it, you can find it's actually pretty fun- I mean, come on; find me another co-op that lets you fire rifles.

Looking back, I wish I'd known the reserves did co-ops when I joined up last year. I could have adjusted my course selections to do it that way, gotten some more work, and gotten a few extra credits. Nonethelss, the recruiting process served its purpose, and now I'm hooked...


----------



## pbi (18 Feb 2005)

Here in 38 CBG (LFWA) we were very surprised to hear that LFCA was not paying its coop candidates. Here, we enroll them in the Army Reserve, so therefore we pay them. As far as I know, we always have.  How LFCA was doing it, I have no idea, because to bring people in, issue them uniforms and then train them, then give them a military qualification requires that the person be a member of the Armed Forces. I am not surprised that some people took the CF to court: somebody in LFCA was not doing their homework.

Cheers


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Feb 2005)

greetings all. 

I just got the word from my unit last night that the pay is going to be retroactive. I filled out some forms in the BOR and apparently Im going to be getting paid for my co-op time from back in 1999. how much, and when I'll be getting it, is still unknown. Anyways, if there are any other former co-op students in the 31CBG area, specifically the hamilton garrision I reccomend going to your BOR and finding out for yourself if you are eligable for the retro pay.

Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Feb 2005)

Will people who got out be getting this money?


----------



## pbi (18 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Will people who got out be getting this money?



My impression is that they will, because they were entitled to it at the time. Getting out doesn't affect that.

Cheers


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2006)

A big BUMP for this thread, as a CANFORGEN has been released on this topic:

CANFORGEN 189/05 CLS 025/05 121821Z DEC 05
LFCA PRIMARY RESERVE CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION BACK PAY
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: CLS 7204-1 (DLRM 2-2), DATED 17 OCT 04 

1. THE AIM OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ADVISE OF AN ONGOING INITIATIVE WITHIN LAND FORCE CENTRAL AREA (LFCA) TO IDENTIFY FORMER MILITARY HIGH SCHOOL CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION STUDENTS FROM THE LATE 1980'S TO 2001. THE MAJORITY OF STUDENTS WHO PARTICIPATED IN THESE LFCA CONDUCTED CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION COURSES DID NOT RECEIVE ALL OF THEIR ENTITLED PAY FOR THEIR MILITARY TRAINING. 

2. AT REFERENCE, THE CLS IDENTIFIED AN ARMY OBJECTIVE TO SEE AS MANY FORMER MILITARY HIGH SCHOOL CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION STUDENTS RECEIVE THE PAY FOR WHICH THEY ARE ENTITLED. PLEASE NOTE THAT STUDENTS WHO COMPLETED A CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION PLACEMENT WITH A CF UNIT FOR WHICH THEY WERE NOT ENROLLED IN THE CF ARE NOT ENTITLED TO PAY UNDER THIS INITIATIVE. 

3. ALL CF UNITS ARE ENCOURAGED TO CANVAS THEIR SAILORS, SOLDIERS, AIRMEN AND AIRWOMEN TO DETERMINE IF ANY CURRENTLY SERVING MEMBERS UNDER THEIR COMMAND ARE ELIGIBLE TO APPLY FOR THIS BACK PAY. CURRENT SERVING MEMBERS WISHING TO MAKE APPLICATION UNDER THIS INITIATIVE ARE REQUIRED TO DO SO THROUGH THEIR UNIT ORDERLY ROOM. CURRENT MEMBER APPLICATION FORMS AND INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE UNIT COMPLETION OF AN APPLICANT FILE CAN BE FOUND ON THE INTRANET AT: 

HTTP://ARMYONLINE.KINGSTON.MIL.CA/LFCA/143000440018795/DEFAULT.ASP 

4. FORMER MEMBERS OF THE CF ELIGIBLE TO APPLY FOR BACK PAY UNDER THIS INITIATIVE ARE ALSO ENCOURAGED TO MAKE AN APPLICATION. THEY CAN DO SO BY CONTACTING THE LFCA RESERVE CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION BACK PAY DESK AT (416) 633 6200 EXTENSION 5110. 

5. QUESTIONS ON THIS INTIATIVE OR THE APPLICATION PROCESS MAY BE DIRECTED TO THE LFCA RESERVE CO-OPERATIVE EDUCATION BACK PAY DESK AT (416) 633 6200 EXTENSION 5110. MEDIA INQUIRIES SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO THE LFCA PUBLIC AFFAIRS OFFICE AT (416) 633-6200 EXTENSION 5500.


----------



## Gayson (5 Jan 2006)

I've heard from a few people on this matter, that unlike common belief, the pay is a back pay.

Former students will be getting paid based upon what the daily rate was when they DID the course, not the current $76 a day.

I know a couple of guys who will be dissapointed their check will not be around $4000.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Jan 2006)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> Thats strange, only 2 of the 30 something BMQ coop candidates at my unit left last year.



Myself and several of my friends are interested in doing coop with your unit in 2007, and all want to keep going with it after...

I personally like the whole premise, the money is just an extra attraction. Some kids I know wanted to do it, but decided not to when they found out you have to be able to do 19 pushups to get in...  :crybaby:

I can't see that many "money hounds" being dedicated enough, maybe I'm stunned...


----------



## Gayson (5 Jan 2006)

76 a day can be a lot of money for a teenager, especially when they're on CLASS B during their summer courses at Meaford.


----------



## highlander871 (6 Jan 2006)

pbi basically stated the rationale on this backpay deal: the students are enrolled members of the CF...we (the CF) cannot ask them to come in everyday (as was the case when I took it in '01) wear the uniform, get treated like a recruit and just give them a Thanks For Coming Out. They have to be paid. I got 2 co-op credits, 1 phys ed and 1 geography credit, since we did to PT and did learn geo/history.
I don't see how anyone can say the CF shouldn't pay them. yes, i realize other HS students don't get paid for their co-op, but their co-op doesn't take up the same time ours did, and I know a TON of kids I went to highschool with got jobs with their co-op or through their co-op (except those chumps that did co-op in a school,  )
"What did you do at your co-op?" "I supervised grade ones at recess. What did you do?" "oh, cammed up and crawled around on the ground in the rain with a rifle!"


----------



## Scardee Cat (6 Jan 2006)

I am doing the Co-Op Program this year with the OntRs. I'll be getting 4 credits and I was told I'll be doing this all second semester doing training mostly. BMQ and SQ before and after march break. I was also told we would go in for the whole week and do 1 weekend a month when we would be done our BMQ and SQ. We would get payed I think it is now somewhere in the 80 dollar range. I was told it went up. 

This summer I plan to stay in. I and the others would go and do our RO11 course(Armoured Crewman). I don't care much for the money. I'm just doing it because I have always wanted to.

And someone said on here that people didn't want to do the Co-Op because they heard you have to do 19 push-ups?   I found it easy. Not that hard if your determined to do it.

 I just finished my recruiting process in November and started in June/July. Now I am waiting for a phone call from the unit. It's taken since June/July to now wait to take the oath and get the gear.


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Jan 2006)

Scardee Cat said:
			
		

> And someone said on here that people didn't want to do the Co-Op because they heard you have to do 19 push-ups?



Yep, just a couple super-soldiers from my class...


----------

